# كيفية الحفاظ علىالبطارية للموبايل سامسونج ....كلاكسي .....اندرويد



## محمد جعفر عبد (19 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم 

اقدم لكم طريقة للحفاظ على عمر بطارية هواتف سامسونج كلاكسي بكافة انواعه من خلال الفيديو في الرابط التالي :




http://adf.ly/cLMrh


لا تنسونا من صالح دعاؤكم .


----------



## MuminA.Sh (27 فبراير 2014)

سبحان الذي لا ينسانا ولا ينساك


----------



## ahmedabohany (16 مارس 2014)

many thanks


----------

